# Deulofeu fuori dai piani di Valverde. Cessione in vista?



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Settembre 2017)

Come riporta Marca, l'ex rossonero Gerard Deulofeu sta trovando poco spazio al Barcellona. Infatti malgrado l'infortunio di Dembele, Valverde continua a preferirgli Alex Vidal. Per l'ala spagnola, quindi, non si può escludere una cessione nei prossimi mesi.


----------



## neoxes (30 Settembre 2017)

A noi sarebbe tornato davvero utile. Peccato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Settembre 2017)

poraccio gli preferiscono pure un terzino


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2017)

ormai col 3-5-2 non ha più senso cercarlo


----------



## Albijol (30 Settembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Marca, l'ex rossonero Gerard Deulofeu sta trovando poco spazio al Barcellona. Infatti malgrado l'infortunio di Dembele, Valverde continua a preferirgli Alex Vidal. Per l'ala spagnola, quindi, non si può escludere una cessione nei prossimi mesi.



onestamente mi manca, devo vedere Sborini al suo posto


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ormai col 3-5-2 non ha più senso cercarlo



Infatti. 

Ma questo modulo per quanto potrà durare se ad ogni partita importante stecca?

Io mi ripeto da mesi, per me il 3-4-3 o 3-4-1-2 è la strada giusta, il giusto compromesso tra le due fasi.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2017)

Deu meritava di venire a giocarsi l'europa da noi visto che se siamo in El è anche merito suo. in rosa non abbiamo giocatori veloci, ma solo tecnici ed abbiamo visto l'anno scorso proprio con Deu quanto avere un giocatore rapidissimo sia importante


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Ma questo modulo per quanto potrà durare se ad ogni partita importante stecca?
> 
> Io mi ripeto da mesi, per me il 3-4-3 o 3-4-1-2 è la strada giusta, il giusto compromesso tra le due fasi.



Per Montella esiste solo il 352 e il 3511. I moduli che oggigiorno si usano più a 3 in difesa sopno 343(chelsea,Schalke) e 3421(Tottenham,Atalanta,arsenal) eppure lui non usa nessuno tra essi


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Settembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Marca, l'ex rossonero Gerard Deulofeu sta trovando poco spazio al Barcellona. Infatti malgrado l'infortunio di Dembele, Valverde continua a preferirgli Alex Vidal. Per l'ala spagnola, quindi, non si può escludere una cessione nei prossimi mesi.



Sarebbe utilissimo, tra l'altro con Suso aveva una bella intesa.


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Per Montella esiste solo il 352 e il 3511. I moduli che oggigiorno si usano più a 3 in difesa sopno 343(chelsea,Schalke) e 3421(Tottenham,Atalanta,arsenal) eppure lui non usa nessuno tra essi



Nel modulo di Montella se non hai mezz'ali che si sanno inserire, se non hai esterni che sanno prendere il fondo e tagliare dentro non vai da nessuna parte, è un modulo assolutamente sterile.


----------



## Serginho (30 Settembre 2017)

Lo riprenderei al volo in prestito passando al 3-4-3 o al 4-2-3-1


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2017)

Che tristezza rimpiangere un giocatorino come Deulofeu.


----------



## krull (30 Settembre 2017)

Mai piaciuto. Giocatore fumosissimo e poco intelligente tatticamente nonostante non sia piú un pischello. Tipico giocatore da piccola squadra che perde mille palloni a partita é appena ne imborocca una passa da fenomeno.


----------



## Djici (30 Settembre 2017)

Con Deulofeu e una mezzala capace di essere titolare a sinistra o riserva di Kessie andiamo a prendere il quarto posto. 
Ovviamente si torna al 433.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi, non rientra nei piani perché è una pippa che non vede la porta nemmeno giocando in un Barça che in campionato segna quasi 4 gol a partita.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non rientra nei piani perché è una pippa che non vede la porta nemmeno giocando in un Barça che in campionato segna quasi 4 gol a partita.



Concordo. E' robetta da squadra di seconda fascia.


----------



## Black (30 Settembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Marca, l'ex rossonero Gerard Deulofeu sta trovando poco spazio al Barcellona. Infatti malgrado l'infortunio di Dembele, Valverde continua a preferirgli Alex Vidal. Per l'ala spagnola, quindi, non si può escludere una cessione nei prossimi mesi.



peccato per lui e per noi. Il velocista che ci manca in squadra, anche se non portava una grande dote di gol


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Settembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Marca, l'ex rossonero Gerard Deulofeu sta trovando poco spazio al Barcellona. Infatti malgrado l'infortunio di Dembele, Valverde continua a preferirgli Alex Vidal. Per l'ala spagnola, quindi, non si può escludere una cessione nei prossimi mesi.



l'avrei tenuto pure io, ma se montella continuerà a insistere con le 2 punte, è inutile. 
mi spiace cmq che non stia trovando spazio.


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Ottobre 2017)

Stiamo comunque parlando di questo soggetto, eh.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2017)

E poi schifiamo il Papu Gomez, ah boh non vi capisco


----------



## Djici (1 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E poi schifiamo il Papu Gomez, ah boh non vi capisco



Io ripeto che con uno tra Deulofeu e il Papu si arrivava in CL tranquillamente.
Sono giocatori con le qualité perfette per noi.
Un vero peccato.

Speravo di ritrovarmi un 433 con Jack mezzala + 4 esterni come Suso, Deulofeu, Papu, Keita (con quest ultimo che poteva pure giocare in mezzo).

Con quei giocatori potevi pure fare a meno del super top nel ruolo di centravanti... e Montella avrebbe avuto più tempo per trovare la quadra perché avrebbero risolto le partite con lampi individuali. Cosa che non abbiamo proprio per ora.


----------



## Casnop (1 Ottobre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Ma questo modulo per quanto potrà durare se ad ogni partita importante stecca?
> 
> Io mi ripeto da mesi, per me il 3-4-3 o 3-4-1-2 è la strada giusta, il giusto compromesso tra le due fasi.


Quel Calhanoglu in mediana è un bel mistero. Non vi è necessità di tenerlo in quella posizione, Biglia copre la zona con sufficiente continuità, sarebbe invece fondamentale più avanti, per collegare le due linee di centrocampo ed attacco, comunque composte. Vincenzino, abbiamo retto degnamente in passato situazioni tattiche peggiori con un centrocampo a tre ed un solo centrale, questi timori, che spingono ad una mediana a cinque con due centrali, non sono giustificati. Lasciamo il turco dieci metri più avanti in fase di non possesso, e liberiamolo.


----------



## Djici (1 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quel Calhanoglu in mediana è un bel mistero. Non vi è necessità di tenerlo in quella posizione, Biglia copre la zona con sufficiente continuità, sarebbe invece fondamentale più avanti, per collegare le due linee di centrocampo ed attacco, comunque composte. Vincenzino, abbiamo retto degnamente in passato situazioni tattiche peggiori con un centrocampo a tre ed un solo centrale, questi timori, che spingono ad una mediana a cinque con due centrali, non sono giustificati. Lasciamo il turco dieci metri più avanti in fase di non possesso, e liberiamolo.



Ci sta ma Kessie rischia di diventare un bel problema. Tatticamente lo vedo poco capace di giocare in un centrocampo a 2 in mezzo.


----------



## Casnop (1 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ci sta ma Kessie rischia di diventare un bel problema. Tatticamente lo vedo poco capace di giocare in un centrocampo a 2 in mezzo.


E' vero, Kessie si esprime bene in un ruolo di mezzala box to box. Ecco perchè una soluzione con due trequarti dietro l'attaccante centrale sarebbe, in un contesto di modulo difensivo a tre, preferibile. Una buona densità in fase di possesso in quella zona di centro destra, tra l'esterno ed il trequarti di zona, garantirebbe a Kessie possibilità di divagazioni offensive, senza alterare equilibri difensivi. Questione di movimenti collettivi, sincronismi, che devono essere verificati. Il fatto è che tra un Montella che non vede, un Suso che non sente, attratto irresistibilmente dalla sua mattonella come dal canto di una sirena, ed un Kessie che, povero figlio, non parla, l'idea non decolla. Speriamo in venti migliori.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Ottobre 2017)

Ma perché, pensava veramente di giocare nel Barca?


----------

